# New PC Restarted Without Warning



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I've a brand new HP Desktop.

Today, it restarted without warning.

The following detail is from 
Control Panel\System and Security\Security and Maintenance\Problem Details

Problem - Windows Stopped Working
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffe68de5c38038, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\011318-31921-01.dmp. Report Id: 753b3af7-a43b-44a6-a269-52444a7a6be8 (attached)

Problem - Windows Shut Down Unexpectedly
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
Code:	124
Parameter 1:	0
Parameter 2:	ffffe68de5c38038
Parameter 3:	0
Parameter 4:	0
OS version:	10_0_16299
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1
OS Version:	10.0.16299.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID:	6153


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

That error code can refer to hardware failure. Are you overclocking? Are the fans all working? Have you checked your temps in the BIOS? My first concern would be that it's heat related.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks K9BEG

I should have mentioned that this also happened my old PC.

I ran all the component and system tests in EUFI (couldn't see anywhere that temps would be shown). All tests passed.

Is it possible it could have anything to do with Windows Update. I ran the updates last night and since then Windows has been acting very strangely, namely:-
Requires me to enter my login PIN twice (goes back to the lock screen after first entry)
Will not install some free programs e.g. core temp (which I wanted so as to be able to look at temps)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then do a *System Restore* to a time before the Updates. If it tries to update again, take note of the actual update and if it is updating a driver. (eg) a video or network driver. 
If so, then go to the Device Manager, right click the device and choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver *to the driver that was working.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

I will restore to before the last Windows update.

Can I get some further advice from you, as I don't understand how these things work?

1)I assume that when I restore, then windows will simply submit and install the same update items next time it checks my status and that there is no way to stop that. Therefore, I will be back in the same position again.

2) Attached are the updates that were applied. I do not know how to check which drivers are/were affected. Can you advise further?

3) Will rolling back the drivers not be overwritten again as soon as the update is re-applied (as in 1 above).

What I suppose I'm confused about is - will I simply be going around in circles of restoring/rolling back and then next update brings me back to same problematic state.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well, none of these were drivers, just an update to Windows OS. You can stop automatic updates by following these suggestions: Windows 10: How to Stop Automatic Updates | Shacknews


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

The fourth step in the instructions is no longer valid (there is no option to change how updates are installed).

I'll restore the system to before update anyway, as there are too many issues, but I'm still confused as to how I won't get into a loop with install/recover.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What programs won't install and bear in mind many such utilities simply do not work in Windows 10. Speccy does though and so does Hww Monitor.


tomohawk said:


> Thanks K9BEG
> 
> I should have mentioned that this also happened my old PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I was trying to install an app called Core Temp (so as to be able to report my temperatures). Tried it again and it fails. It installs the app, but then I get an error stating "Driver has failed to load. The program will not continue". It was on my old PC, so could not understand why it would not load. Not a major issue.

Here is what happened in the interim. I went back to a previous installation of windows and then let update bring me back to the latest version. I ran DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth and it did make some corrections (which I should have noted, but didn't). I then ran sfc and it found no problems.

Although I can't be sure, the system seems more stable (but still have to enter my PIN twice for some reason). I've also been able to install Speccy, which failed before.

I think I'll mark this as solved in the hope I don't have another unannounced restart.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That's all good news. Speccy will give you some Temps but Hww Monitor will give you more temps.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I've installed HwMonitor ok.

I should have mentioned that when Core Temp failed to run this time, I was presented with a readme.txt file (attached) which states "IS A HARDWARE MONITORING TOOL, AND THERE IS A POSSIBILITY OF CAUSING CRASHES OR OTHER 
UNEXPECTED BEHAVIOR."

As this was installed and working on my old pc (subject in another thread), could this have been the cause of the unplanned restarts?

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes it could have been the cause easily.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

This has happened again and now I'm really worried. It's a brand new PC (and behaving exactly the same as my old one).

The details below are from Event Viewer

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date: 16/01/2018 13:04:51
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: DESKTOP-HK25IGV
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffd9020fa228f8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\011618-28875-01.dmp. Report Id: 1d88b42c-a61b-4e98-80a6-ec30df58cd7e.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2018-01-16T13:04:51.636660500Z" />
<EventRecordID>4189</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>DESKTOP-HK25IGV</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffd9020fa228f8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)</Data>
<Data Name="param2">C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\011618-28875-01.dmp</Data>
<Data Name="param3">1d88b42c-a61b-4e98-80a6-ec30df58cd7e</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

......and here is the file from HWMonitor


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Your log shows a badly inadequate psu and the error is definitely hardware and heat.
I would send this back to HP. I have 2 clients who recently bought HP desktops and one called me to sell him another desktop to use while he sends his back to HP every month since August. I sold him a Lenovo E570 laptop with i7 cpu and 500 Gb Ssd drive and after using it for a week he sold the desktop on eBay thus passing the problem to the next guy. The other guy and I have replaced the psu and the memory and upped to an Ssd drive as he sent his back 3 times to HP with your exact issue and finally decided they were incapable of fixing it. I am not yet sure we fixed it as more time needs to pass.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Not directly related but any suggestions on best way to clean the PC before returning product to HP (personal details and free space. I will firstly have uninstalled anything that I had added since purchase)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No I would not worry about it and if replacement hopefully is the answer then simply removing your files and data is all I would do.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

Can I get some clarification on what you mean by "your log".

Are you referring to Event Viewer details or the HWMonitor file?

I will obviously need to reference this when I come to make a case for return/replace. It's not the type of problem (unannounced shutdown) that can easily be demonstrated.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes the Hww Monitor log.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M.

As we say here in Ireland, I might as well be looking into a hedge, if trying to analyse the report.

Is there a specific part that I should be referencing?

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The first part look at the temp variance from what it should be...that tells you right away inadequate power supply.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

Much appreciated.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Always glad to help Tommy.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Rich-M

Can I add some information in the hope that it will not confuse the situation further.

Yesterday and today, I have had a loss of visual on my monitor (Black Screen).

I had to restart by using the power button.

From Event Viewer/System Logs I get an error, here is the detail:-

The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}
and APPID 
{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}
to the user DESKTOP-HK25IGV\tommy SID (S-1-5-21-3415854239-1026096056-1500428022-1001) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Probably not related, but just thought I'd post it.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That means absolutely nothing to me I'm afraid....


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Rich-M

I've migrated back to my old PC (Asus M32BF) in preparation of return of the HP Pavilion.

The fans are running fast, so I installed HWMonitor and ran it. File is attached.

What does it tell me (can you point me to the specific line where you are interpreting the data from)

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

T-That file didn't have what the first one did:
Hardware monitor ITE IT87
Voltage 0 0.42 Volts [0x1A] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 1 0.13 Volts [0x8] (VIN1)
Voltage 2 3.33 Volts [0xD0] (+3.3V)
Voltage 3 1.77 Volts [0x42] (+5V)
Voltage 4 4.74 Volts [0x4A] (+12V)
Voltage 5 -7.94 Volts [0x7C] (-12V)
Voltage 6 -1.09 Volts [0x11] (-5V)
Voltage 7 0.75 Volts [0x1C] (+5V VCCH)
On the right side is what the numbers should read and on the left is what your Psu shows....


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Blimey.

I have also put a post on the old PC Shutdown thread which I took from the Task Manager.

I have replaced the PSU in this and also replaced the thermal compound, so I'm struggling for answers.

Tommy


----------

